# Normalisierung bei Datenbanken



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (8. Jun 2022)

Ich poste hier die Aufgabe und auch meine Lösung. Der Profs. hat es nicht akzeptiert und er meinte dass die Lösung Fehler hat und nicht vollständig ist, kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## LimDul (8. Jun 2022)

Prüfer und Fach sind noch Duplikate vorhanden, die Attribute sind noch nicht normalisiert.


----------



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (8. Jun 2022)

LimDul hat gesagt.:


> Prüfer und Fach sind noch Duplikate vorhanden, die Attribute sind noch nicht normalisiert.


Fach und Prüfer in 2. Normalform werde ich normalisieren, sehen Sie noch Fehler?


----------



## mihe7 (8. Jun 2022)

Das Relationenschema besteht aus 5 Attributen. Davon ist das vierte Attribut ein Tupel und somit nicht atomar. Ein Tupel gehört zu einer Relation, daher könntest Du m. E. in der 1. NF schon mehrere Tabellen haben bzw. haben müssen (das kann aber vom Prof. anders gesehen werden). 

In der 2. NF käme dann die weitere Aufteilung auf Tabellen, kann ich bei Dir nicht erkennen. Und, wenn ich es richtig sehe, liegt der Spaß dann auch schon in der 3. NF vor, weil es keine transitiven Abhängigkeiten gibt.

Die funktionalen Abhängigkeiten sind auch nicht vollständig angegeben.


----------



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (8. Jun 2022)

LimDul hat gesagt.:


> Prüfer und Fach sind noch Duplikate vorhanden, die Attribute sind noch nicht normalisiert.





mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Das Relationenschema besteht aus 5 Attributen. Davon ist das vierte Attribut ein Tupel und somit nicht atomar. Ein Tupel gehört zu einer Relation, daher könntest Du m. E. in der 1. NF schon mehrere Tabellen haben bzw. haben müssen (das kann aber vom Prof. anders gesehen werden).
> 
> In der 2. NF käme dann die weitere Aufteilung auf Tabellen, kann ich bei Dir nicht erkennen. Und, wenn ich es richtig sehe, liegt der Spaß dann auch schon in der 3. NF vor, weil es keine transitiven Abhängigkeiten gibt.
> 
> Die funktionalen Abhängigkeiten sind auch nicht vollständig angegeben.



Ist jetzt richtig?


----------



## mihe7 (8. Jun 2022)

Nein. In der letzten Tabelle stimmt z. B. 6,3,123 nicht. Das wäre 6,1,123 und damit wäre FNR von Student-MATRNR funktional abhängig. Da Student-MATRNR hier kein Schlüssel ist, wird somit die 2. NF verletzt.

Nachtrag: außerdem lässt Du die bestehenden funktionalen Abhängigkeiten bei den Normalformen teilweise unter den Tisch fallen.


----------



## mihe7 (8. Jun 2022)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Und, wenn ich es richtig sehe, liegt der Spaß dann auch schon in der 3. NF vor, weil es keine transitiven Abhängigkeiten gibt.


Das habe ich übrigens falsch gesehen


----------



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (8. Jun 2022)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Das habe ich übrigens falsch gesehen


Was soll ich jetzt tun?


----------



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (8. Jun 2022)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Nein. In der letzten Tabelle stimmt z. B. 6,3,123 nicht. Das wäre 6,1,123 und damit wäre FNR von Student-MATRNR funktional abhängig. Da Student-MATRNR hier kein Schlüssel ist, wird somit die 2. NF verletzt.
> 
> Nachtrag: außerdem lässt Du die bestehenden funktionalen Abhängigkeiten bei den Normalformen teilweise unter den Tisch fallen.


Ich habe alle funktionale Abhängigkeiten geschrieben, soweit ich verstanden habe.  Was fehlt noch?


----------



## mihe7 (9. Jun 2022)

Du hast z. B. bei der 1. NF nur eine FA angegeben, andere sind hier nicht aufgelistet. Das kann doch nicht korrekt sein, wenn Du weiter unten _beispielsweise_ `FNR -> {Fakultätsname, Dekan}` nennst. 

Dann könnte man in Erwägung ziehen, dass unter anderem die Note nicht nur von der PNR abhängig sein könnte. Zumindest sehe ich den Extensionen nicht, dass ein Student in einem Fach bzw. bei einem Prüfer wiederholt eine Prüfung abgelegt hätte. Du weißt nicht _genau_, was im Prüfungsgeschehen abgebildet wird, z. B. ob es die Möglichkeit zur Wiederholung überhaupt gibt. Da gibt es also Interpretationsspielraum und auf den würde _ich_ in einer kurzen Erklärung eingehen, warum Du die Existenz solcher Abhängigkeiten befürwortest oder bestreitest. Aber ich weiß natürlich nicht, was von Euch verlangt wird.


----------

